# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box  Falcon Box / Miracle Key V2.2 - Samsung 2016 frp, Locks, Asus Intel

## mohamed73

Falcon Box / Miracle Key     V2.2 Released 
Added 
Samsung 2016 Frp Lock Remove 
- 2 Methods (Go to Android tab - Frp Tool)
Note : This Method will work for phones with Eng Boot.img
Samsung 2016 Remove screen Locks (Need Usb Debug Enabled) 
Asus Intel Imei Repair
- Goto Android Tab (Asus)
- Enable Diag port (Need Root) 
Improved LG Qcom Unlock Process   *Note : Please Delete old exe and Download/Replace new Exe from here* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
More To Come..
stay tunned 
Keep watching Falcon Section

----------

